# Hi from Boston!



## dp_audio (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a 29-year-old aspiring composer originally from Orlando, FL, currently living in Boston, MA, while I attend Berklee College of Music as a Film Scoring major. I was turned onto this site by my teacher, Jon Klein. I've been lurking for a few weeks and I've noticed several people whose work I admire post here, so I decided to register.

I'm pretty new to virtual instruments and sequencing, but I'm thrilled by the concept of making a great-sounding piece of music this way. I'm not a hardcore music synthesist; I couldn't tell a sine wave from a sign post.  But I do believe creating music with virtual instruments is an art in itself, and one I would like to become proficient in.

Danny


----------



## SONiVOX (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello from one Bostonian to another!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to VI Danny!


----------

